# Advice on upgrade to 20-30g tank



## bucfan (Nov 13, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade from a 14g Biocube to a 20-30g tank. I have checked both the Biocube 29g and the Finnex 20g. They both look good with the additional features I can have including better filtration and refugium option.

I am not completely sold on either and was hoping I could get some leads on a good tank.

Also once I get the new tank what is the best way to move my reef from the 14g to the new larger one and how do I add extra live rock and sand? Do I have to get the new one going again using fresh live rock and sand and waiting 4-6 weeks or can I use the 14g water I have from my present reef and add extra water/sand/rock as I need? How do I get my fish/corals and cleaner crew acclimatized to the new tank?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

bucfan said:


> I am looking to upgrade from a 14g Biocube to a 20-30g tank. I have checked both the Biocube 29g and the Finnex 20g. They both look good with the additional features I can have including better filtration and refugium option.
> 
> I am not completely sold on either and was hoping I could get some leads on a good tank.
> 
> Also once I get the new tank what is the best way to move my reef from the 14g to the new larger one and how do I add extra live rock and sand? Do I have to get the new one going again using fresh live rock and sand and waiting 4-6 weeks or can I use the 14g water I have from my present reef and add extra water/sand/rock as I need? How do I get my fish/corals and cleaner crew acclimatized to the new tank?


 For me I never liked the all in one systems. I know they are space savers and they look good, but the down side to this is if one part fails it all stops. For the tank size you are looking for, it's not easy to find ones that are drilled. So you could look into a hang on overflow system "cpr" make a nice for small tanks. I have found that a 30gal. long with a 10gal. fuge can make a nice size reef tank. By time you put the money into one of those all in ones with a light upgrade you could do this whole system for about the same or less money. As far as the rock and sand goes. If you use cured live rock you can add it right to your new system and sand as well, but you want to check the date on the sand bag you don't want to use something that has been sitting around for 3 years. Where are you located? That might be something you want to add to to your bio because you may have other hobbyist in your area with this stuff just laying around like I do and are willing to just help a new hobbyist out. Good luck and happy reefing.


----------

